# Class of 2018 – Thank You!



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

To all the SMF Newbies that joined in 2018, you are a delight! You have brought so much light, love, laughter and learning into the daily conversations at SMF, that I just felt the need to say “Thank you”. Whenever I need a boost, I know I can go into Soapy Stuff and not be disappointed.  It brings back warm memories of the early days of when it was all new to me (2004) and every day was a new challenge, a new discovery, a way to grow and develop my skills. It does my heart good. Soapy Stuff is a welcoming playground. The class of 2019 is lucky to have you.   





  For liking my post!


----------



## Dawni (Mar 31, 2019)

Oooh I'm in there hehehe.. 

Hugs Zany!

I think I should also say thank you to my classmates lol you guys make learning so much fun!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

for liking me. (LOL)


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2019)

I am an alumni of the class of 2018. I’ve been soaping for a lil over a yr.  Although the learning curve is less steep now, the journey continues.   I’ve met some great traveling companions along the way.



Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 37972
> for liking me. (LOL)








Sorry...can’t resist a pop cullture ref.


----------



## SYT (Mar 31, 2019)

Zany, and others I'm enjoying getting to know you all a bit through our shared crafting.  I really get a kick from many of the word plays you make in our 4 letter game.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 31, 2019)

They have been a very sprightly groups recently, haven't they!  Lots of positive energy!  So given your personality Zany - I'm not at all surprised to see you've enjoyed them!


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2019)

I appreciate that @Zany_in_CO is recognizing our contribution.

@Dawni  and @KiwiMoose...ur both class of 2018 too?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean said:


> Sorry...can’t resist a pop cullture ref.


Classic!    That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Meena (Mar 31, 2019)

Why, thank you so much, Zany! 

I've wanted to mention this for a while, now, how I appreciate the old posts so much -- 2011 to 2014, when there was sooo much learning, experimentation, and lots of technical stuff being discussed ('science galore'), so we REALLY should be thanking YOU and all the soapers who contributed to those very lively threads in what I have come to feel is the real meat and hey-day of this forum.  My searches always lead to results from those core years. 

Not that I think SMF's day is done ... no no...  But the old timers no longer have these questions, and the new soapers don't know enough to ask them yet.  I'm so appreciative of the great resource we have here at our fingertips!

Stay zany, my friend!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

Meena said:


> Stay zany, my friend!


Like I have a choice...    And thank you, my friend, for being there. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Dean (Mar 31, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Oooh I'm in there hehehe..
> 
> Hugs Zany!
> 
> I think I should also say thank you to my classmates lol you guys make learning so much fun!



Just saw ur post.  Glad we’re in the same class!


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 31, 2019)

Its been a tough time for me these past few years lots and lots of massive challenges for me to overcome servere depression and anxiety being the biggest and i finially feel like im going in the right direction partly because and this might sound backwards but im now finially unemployed as of today! And in a big part i have both the forums and certain specific members for listening when i need a rant particually in inbox messages without judgement. But it means and helps alot that people are there to listen and more often than not probably humour me too but thats fine because honestly its the freedom to rant that helps. But the love for crafting i have found in the past 2 years iv spent off sick from work has been a truely wonderful journey. Iv got a beehive which i love looking after until the little moody buggers attacked me. And then learning how to make candles and soaps has been probably the best parts of this crafting journey. Something i feel blessed for finding and learning that i enjoy so much something that this forum has made an even more enjoyable process if anyone who struggles with simular and is reading this i would strongly suggest that you try find something that serves as a release and break from the outside world of stress and frustrations. and to think i only started making soap although be it melt and pour because i wanted to make my sister and her husband some unique hand made wedding gifts wierd how little ideas like that can lead to such an unusual hobby in the grand scheme of things and something i very likely wouldnt of continued with had it not have been for the encouragment and vast knowledge by the forum members and actually my sisters suggestion when i gave her the soaps. granted my soaping mojo has lacked enthusiasm in the past month but my candle making and testing has been pretty intense so its swings and roundabouts. Thank you for all the support and fun this forum has provided in all ways possible. I know that was a pretty **** long thank you lol just imagine what @Dawni  has had to deal with being the main person that pretended to read all my rants


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

Aw, Chris, thank you for sharing. My heart goes out to you. I'm glad Dawni was there for you. We have that in common. She's what we call "a keeper".


----------



## Dawni (Mar 31, 2019)

Dean said:


> Just saw ur post.  Glad we’re in the same class!
> View attachment 37995


Likewise, dude 


Chris_S said:


> I know that was a pretty **** long thank you lol just imagine what @Dawni  has had to deal with being the main person that pretended to read all my rants


Oye I don't pretend! I love reading novels lol you know you can write me some anytime 


Zany_in_CO said:


> Aw, Chris, thank you for sharing. My heart goes out to you. I'm glad Dawni was there for you. We have that in common. She's what we call "a keeper".


Awww shucks.. hugshugshugs @Zany_in_CO!


----------



## Lin19687 (Mar 31, 2019)

Lots of Great info on this board.  Many things in the past that can be searched over and over.  Great great info !!

@Zany_in_CO

Wait..................... is this a 'Like' contest ???


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks Zany. You can feel the love in this room 
My personal top picks:
[email protected] - for his somewhat edgy humour at times
[email protected] - for being the delight that she is
3. Anyone else starting with the letter ‘D’


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 31, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks Zany. You can feel the love in this room


I can indeed.


----------



## Zing (Mar 31, 2019)

Here's another awsucks!  I love not just the practical advice but all the humor and pick-me-ups on here!!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Mar 31, 2019)

Zing said:


> Here's another awsucks!  I love not just the practical advice but all the humor and pick-me-ups on here!!


Awww Zingy!  I love you too matey, didn't realise you were in the 2018 class too - thought you'd been around for a while (y'know, tearing your hair out).


----------



## Dawni (Apr 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Awww Zingy!  I love you too matey, didn't realise you were in the 2018 class too - thought you'd been around for a while (y'know, tearing your hair out).


My top picks include someone whose username starts with the letter K...

@Zing it's almost your forum anniversary! Hehe.. For some reason I also thought you'd been here a while.


----------



## Chris_S (Apr 6, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Aw, Chris, thank you for sharing. My heart goes out to you. I'm glad Dawni was there for you. We have that in common. She's what we call "a keeper".



Think you are talking her up abit there . Im getting better gradually but defiantly getting there. Beekeeping, soap and candle making have all helped me without a doubt. I have to admit i need to work on my soaping mojo its somewhat vanished replaced with candles. In the uk there are very strict rules with soap making and you have to get recipes certified. candles are a somewhat faff but nothing like as complicated or expensive plus love burning candles and decat smell my house lol


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 6, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO - I know I was a little late to the 2018 class, but I certainly appreciate all of your posts, and thank you for recognizing all of us!  While I can't compare with @KiwiMoose or @Dawni as far as out-of-the-box talent, I am sticking with it having fun and learning with each of my experiments!  Thanks to all who have guided my journey!  

(I just wanna say that I wanna be @DeeAnna when I grow up!  lol)


----------



## Dean (Apr 6, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> @Zany_in_CO - I know I was a little late to the 2018 class, but I certainly appreciate all of your posts, and thank you for recognizing all of us!  While I can't compare with @KiwiMoose or @Dawni as far as out-of-the-box talent, I am sticking with it having fun and learning with each of my experiments!  Thanks to all who have guided my journey!
> 
> (I just wanna say that I wanna be @DeeAnna when I grow up!  lol)



@KiwiMoose and @Dawni are class valedictorians?  Speech...speech!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 6, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> While I can't compare with @KiwiMoose or @Dawni as far as out-of-the-box talent, I am sticking with it having fun and learning with each of my experiments!


Aw, Deborah, I love your enthusiasm! And I'm sure DeeAnna would agree... we like you just as you are. Keep up the good work! A year from now a Newbie may come along and say, _"I wanna be like Deborah when I grow up!"  _


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 6, 2019)

Dean said:


> @KiwiMoose and @Dawni are class valedictorians?  Speech...speech!


I’d like to thank my family for their never ending support...I wish the whole world would join hands and love one another...
Oh wait, is this not the Miss Universe competition?


----------



## Zing (Apr 6, 2019)

uh, I thought it was Mr. Universe....


----------



## Dawni (Apr 6, 2019)

Ehm.. Talent you say?

**does 519 imaginary cartwheels and lands on her head, with a split**

I'm no good with speeches lol

@Deborah Long I think my talent is the ability to not be able to shut up  **hugs**

@KiwiMoose you forgot to say world peace in the end lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> My top picks include someone whose username starts with the letter K...
> 
> @Zing it's almost your forum anniversary! Hehe.. For some reason I also thought you'd been here a while.


LOL - I just noticed this and I was racking my brain trying to think of a user who starts with 'K'. I was running through all the active users in my head and couldn't think of anyone! I then started looking though all the other posts on the thread to see if someone with the letter 'K' has posted and then i noticed...duh!!


----------



## Dawni (Apr 7, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - I just noticed this and I was racking my brain trying to think of a user who starts with 'K'. I was running through all the active users in my head and couldn't think of anyone! I then started looking though all the other posts on the thread to see if someone with the letter 'K' has posted and then i noticed...duh!!


Lol considering there aren't that many who joined in 2018....


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 7, 2019)

GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN





​


Dawni said:


> Lol considering there aren't that many who joined in 2018....


Dawni, I'm fairly certain that there were a lot more, not represented here, that joined in 2018 but haven't found this thread yet.  I tried searching "MEMBERS" but "Date Joined" isn't a search option there.


----------



## steffamarie (Apr 7, 2019)

Proud member of the Class of 2018 here! Fast approaching one year since my first batch...that's so crazy to me. So glad I found this forum!!!


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 7, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO - @Hendejm is gone?  Noooooo - say it isn't so!


----------



## Dean (Apr 7, 2019)

Our dearly departed @Hendejm has gone to be with Uncle Walt but he’s still soapin’ in spirit.


----------



## Chris_S (Apr 7, 2019)

Dean said:


> Our dearly departed @Hendejm has gone to be with Uncle Walt but he’s still soapin’ in spirit.



Wait hes died?


----------



## Dawni (Apr 7, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Dawni, I'm fairly certain that there were a lot more, not represented here, that joined in 2018 but haven't found this thread yet.  I tried searching "MEMBERS" but "Date Joined" isn't a search option there.


No, I meant ones that start with the letter K, coz Ms. KiwiMoose was too slow getting my earlier post hehehe

@Chris_S I think he's probably busy with the new bath n body products he's making for his BnBs, and also the BnBs themselves.. Hasn't dropped in in a while.


----------



## Chris_S (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawni said:


> No, I meant ones that start with the letter K, coz Ms. KiwiMoose was too slow getting my earlier post hehehe
> 
> @Chris_S I think he's probably busy with the new bath n body products he's making for his BnBs, and also the BnBs themselves.. Hasn't dropped in in a while.



bloody hell thought he had died i even went and looked for a post saying how he had died. Then Dean's twisted humour just convinced me even more that he had died. Iv only been on the forum a few times recently so not really noticed been busy doing candle related experiments


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 7, 2019)

@Dean and @Zany_in_CO  - so?  I can't find him in here, so ????   What happened??


----------



## earlene (Apr 7, 2019)

He is gone from SMF.  His profile is no longer active or has been deleted, except for the photo if you click on the @Hendejm or on the picture next to one of his previous posts.

I wonder when that happened?   I know he entered the Feb 2019 SMF Challenge, and posted in March, but don't know how many posts since then.  I sure hope nothing amiss happened to cause him to leave our wonderful community.  He was a nice addition to our community and he will be missed by some of us anyway.


----------



## Deborah Long (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow!  His insights to marketing and customers was so insightful!  I wanted to pick his brain!  Dang!  I'm sorry to see him go...


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 7, 2019)

All I know is that when I wanted to find this thread, I clicked on his avatar to get to his profile page and it was gone.

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/i-keep-seeing-and-hearing-this-a-lot.73662/*


earlene said:


> I sure hope nothing amiss happened to cause him to leave our wonderful community.  He was a nice addition to our community and he will be missed by some of us anyway.


I agree, Earlene. I'm one of those who will miss him. With 1000 posts and 800 or so likes, what's not to like?!  I'm incredibly sad that we didn't get to know him better. The thread I linked above was about selling and branding -- it's so well written, IMHO. I've never read anything better than the advice about selling he posted there. He was witty, brilliant, kind, helpful, courageous, and generous in sharing his experience and knowledge. Like so many of the really good ones, they come; and then they go, never to be seen again... and we are the lesser for it.


----------



## Dean (Apr 7, 2019)

Deborah Long said:


> Wow!  His insights to marketing and customers was so insightful!  I wanted to pick his brain!  Dang!  I'm sorry to see him go...



Yeah he is super-smart in the marketing department and quickly launched a very successful bath product line. I don’t know if folks here knew how talented he is. It’s a loss to us.  Hope SMF brings him bk.


----------

